# Installing European faucet



## stan 41943 (Feb 27, 2008)

My new European kitchen faucet has flex supply lines ending in a sleeve. They are 10mm. I would like to connect them to 3/8 supply line copper with compression fittings but don't know where to find metric compression fittings. Any suggestions?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I had no idea how to connect flex to my OLD plumbing fixture (1940s). I took the parts off the sink and moseyed myself down to my local plumbing supply. They collectively scratched their heads and then found some parts to make it work. Hell if I know how they did it. But it worked.

When in doubt: digital photographs work too. Just make sure to note your measurements.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I do the same as Leah only at a hydraulic hose supplier.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

stan 41943 said:


> My new European kitchen faucet has flex supply lines ending in a sleeve. They are 10mm. I would like to connect them to 3/8 supply line copper with compression fittings but don't know where to find metric compression fittings. Any suggestions?


If they are anything like current Frederik Grohe faucets, that sleeve is actually thick and pretty strong and it's inserted through a regular 3/8" compression nut and ring and snugly into the compression end on the supply faucet. I just did two of them last month and they are a bit tricky. The caveat on Grohe is that you MUST hold the "sleeve" rock steady with a thin wrench as you tighten the compression nut against it with another wrench to achieve a good watertight seal. That sleeve does NOT compress like copper tubing and so any turning as you tighten or kant in the alignment as you tighten it up will cause it to leak. Don't know if you have something similar but the manufacturer should have supplied the nuts and rings in the package.


----------



## stan 41943 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes mine is like Grohe but 10mm - the 3/8 compression sleeve seems just so slightly loose. Spent half the day locating a company called Maryland Metrics which carries 10mm compression union and sleeves. Just placed the order. I plan on using a 10mm sleeve on the faucet end and a 3/8 sleeve on the copper supply end. THANKS! MEASURE TWICE, CUT ONCE!!!!!!! :jester: Just received my 10mm compression fitings-10mm is LARGER than 3/8. Revisited the faucet & END GRAIN was correct :thumbsup: - the 3/8 when carefully tightened fit just fine.


----------

